# Mega Amps and/or Guitar Research Amps - reviews



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking at getting a practice amp and came across some positive, but limited reviews of products from these two amp companies. I'm wondering if any forum members have any Mega or Guitar Research amps in their gear and if so, what are your impressions? Also, if anyone can point me to a Canadian distributor of these amps I would appreciate it. I can't find a website for Guitar Research, but here is a link to Mega amps website. I'm considering the PT30R under their "Tube" amps, but I can't seem to find any local retailers for these amps. My local shops carry Vox Pathfinder and Orange Crush series practice amps, which are my top choices after some demos. I like to play classic rock and blues. 
Thanks,

Mega Amps:
http://www.megaamps.com/index2.htm


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nordlav said:


> Hi, I'm looking at getting a practice amp and came across some positive, but limited reviews of products from these two amp companies. I'm wondering if any forum members have any Mega or Guitar Research amps in their gear and if so, what are your impressions? Also, if anyone can point me to a Canadian distributor of these amps I would appreciate it. I can't find a website for Guitar Research, but here is a link to Mega amps website. I'm considering the PT30R under their "Tube" amps, but I can't seem to find any local retailers for these amps. My local shops carry Vox Pathfinder and Orange Crush series practice amps, which are my top choices after some demos. I like to play classic rock and blues.
> Thanks,
> 
> Mega Amps:
> http://www.megaamps.com/index2.htm


How are things in Riverview? Is the Petitcodiac still muddy?

I'd go with the vox or the Orange. Tube preamp sections in practice amps don't add much IMO, and who knows what kind of service you'll get. 

How much do you want to spend? The epi valve jr is a decent tube practice amp for 199 and it is all tube.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome! Another NB-er. Welcome Nordlav. Was gonna suggest the Epi too as zdogma did, cool little amps and there are mods that can be done to them.

If you do yard-sales, keep your eye out for an old Traynor, I saw one at the big Sussex flea market last year along with a Garnet and a Gibson.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vox or orange over here as well.

or a peavey, if you can try out a Rage 158


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Yeah, Petitcodiac still downtown and brown. Michelle, I see you're also a fellow southpaw! That's a lot of lefty gear! I considered the Epi Valve Jr., but want a few more features, such as reverb. I'm looking at the Vox and Orange options either 15 or 30 watts, so I'm not looking to spend big coin right now. The Mega Amp came into the picture because it's 30 watts and cheap, lol. I'm looking at a used one for around $85.00. 

Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

but why buy 30W and cheap if it's not going to sound that good?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, my friend use to have some little mega practice amp and it was well...decent for practice, but the tone wasn't very inspiring. A small Vox, Roland Cube or Orange Crush amp would be a much better choice in the long run.


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I really like the tone of those little Crush amps, especially the 30R. I see LA Music has them for $229 with free shipping. I'd like to get one from a local shop, but they're almost $100 more.
Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ask them to price match, or throw in some stuff, or just bring it down a bit.

actually, i lie. if you have heard one at your local shop and like it, then why not order online? you already know what you're getting, you're just saving money.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

+1 for epi valve junior


----------

